# Injectables w/o IVF



## TTC74

Anyone done injectable meds to induce good ovulation on a natural cycle or IUI cycle? That's the direction that I think my RE is heading in. I didn't respond well to clomid, but I can't help but notice that most people appear to do clomid or femara with their IUI cycles. So, I'm wondering what kind of success people have had on injectable cycles absent IVF.


----------



## Timetotry

Both of my iui cycles have been on femara and menopur. The injectables weren't that bad. 
When will you be starting them?


----------



## TTC74

Should be next cycle. I'm going in next week for my consult, but the RE already told me that if my 3rd round of clomid (which was last month) was unsuccessful, we would move on to injectables or IVF. I can't afford the latter. So . . .


----------



## momofadane

I am moving to injectables + Femara next cycle. My RE seems to to be on the aggressive side. I produced two follicles my first and only IUI last month. However I am moving to also have injectables this moth to see if we can get more follicles. I go in Saturday to see how many I have :)


----------



## waitingongod1

My doctor said injectable with iui gives you a 35% success rate. But also has higher rate of multiples because it isn't controlled like ivf


----------



## Matilda85

Following. I think I will be in the same boat next month. Haven't been responding to Clomid so he said next step, next cycle is fsh injections.


----------



## TTC74

Matilda - when will you know? My appt is next Thursday.


----------



## Matilda85

My next appointment is Monday. I have a scan to check no follicle growth on Clomid, it'll be day 20 and there hasn't been any yet, so clearly won't be. He said he'll chat more about fsh to me then, but he said it can give better success than Clomid so fingers crossed. I'll update you after Monday &#128522;


----------



## momofadane

How is everyone doing???
I go in tomorrow am for our IUI :)


----------



## TTC74

That's exciting! Fx for you! My appt is on Thursday to discuss injectables. Until then, I'm just waiting and dreading charting with my pre-O temps above 98.


----------



## Matilda85

So my scan was a no go and last week my fs said i would start injectables next cycle but yesterday he had a change of heart and wants to up my Clomid dose instead. Apparently he doesn't think he can show he's tried enough to allow me to get injectables under the pbs (i live in Australia).


----------



## momofadane

TTC - thats good to look at more options. Never hurts to look at more options :)

Matilda- So Sorry to hear about your're scan.My injectables aren't covered by insurance unfortunately. But luckily I was on the smallest dose possible so wasnt too bad.


----------



## Vonn

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Best of luck to all of you! (TTC--I know you from the 35+ threads...Hi!)

A little about me:

I will be doing injectable meds next cycle if this cycle doesn't work. This cycle I did 50 mg of clomid, produced two follicles. The clomid made me super emotional and really thinned my lining. IUI was last Thursday so I'll know next week if it worked. Not feeling like it did. 

Next cycle I'll be doing follistim. I hope it produces more follicles since my chances at age 40 are pretty low that any of them are good. Just takes one, right?!

I have 6 IUIs covered by insurance, no IVF coverage. Injectable meds are covered at 80%. I am really hoping one of these IUIs works..the next step is REALLY expensive!

:dust::dust:


----------



## momofadane

Welcome Vonn! 2 Follies sounds great, GL to you this month... hopefully this will be the lucky one for you :)

AFM - Just got done with IUI #2. DH post sperm was 19mil, 50% motility, and I had 7 follicles. FX one will stick!


----------



## TTC74

Mom - Fx! 

Vonn - Welcome!


----------



## TTC74

Well, today is the day! I have my appt with my RE in just a few hours. Fx it goes well!


----------



## momofadane

FX TCC let us know how it goes!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!


----------



## momofadane

Awesome TTC, cant wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Vonn

Momofadane--wow, the gonal-f really upped your follie count! GL to you, I hope this is your cycle. 7 chances seems like pretty good odds!

TTC--I'll be on the same protocol as you for my next cycle. I hope it's just right for both of us! As you can see, I don't have much hope for this cycle. I'd love to be proven wrong, though. :wacko:

Matilda--I'm sorry that you won't be able to move on to a new med. I hope the increased clomid is just what you need! It is terrible to be beholden to/limited by the insurance program/healthcare system, but there doesn't seem to be any way around it.

Happy weekend!


----------



## momofadane

Yeah, Im a little nervous. The doctor still gave me only a 30% chance, however if I do get pregnant my chances of twins exceeds a singleton. I still have 10 more days in my TWW, its taking forever!!!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my fingers are crossed for you, mom. Dh and I have decided that if we are to be blessed with twins or nothing at all, we'll take the twins! 

I'm a little nervous for a different reason. It is starting to look like an annovulatory cycle for me. I'm on CD12 and my OPKs are stark white. Plus, my temps have been over 98 since CD5. So, now I'm a tad worried that AF will show early or late. Either would be bad for my protocol next month. Although I guess late would be okay. Just disappointing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74, I'm here rooting for you, and everyone else of course!
Do you think maybe O happened to of occurred CD3 this cycle? Hmm.

I really wish you the best of luck with injections! Dh and i had the same thoughts going into IVF...If we were to be blessed with twins, it was better then it not working out at all. I'll be praying for you, hun & i hope you see your BFP before the end of June! 

I need to go back and read the first page, as I'm not sure if u know what injections you'd be trying or what not. I just saw your SN and wanted to pop in and say Good luck & lots of dust! :dust:

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU! Very sticky thoughts your way!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Well, I'm back from the appt with the RE. He's putting me on folliistim injections with an hcg trigger and IUI next month. Fx!

oooo!! I'm so excited for you!!! Our thread has been trigger crazy and I have an amazing feeling that you will be next! I am smiling ear to ear right now! Lol. I am really excited for your injections to start! I know you'll do great with them! :)


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Mary! I'm very excited and hopeful!


----------



## aidensmommy1

You should be excited! I'm extremely hopeful for you guys! This WILL work! :)


----------



## momofadane

TTC - Yes, I agree two is than none. However not for my sanity :) And yes wishing you the best of luck your O day is right around the corner.


----------



## TTC74

CD15 and neg OPK. Looking more and more like my last natural cycle will be annovulatory.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TTC74

OPK is getting darker as the day progresses. This is the darkest I've had all month. Fx super tight that O is lurking!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## momofadane

WOW TCC that looks perfect!!!! Did you end up O'ing?


----------



## TTC74

Heck no! The OPKs immediately got light again. They still haven't darkened back up. My temps are up in the 98.4 range. I'm at CD16. I just don't see O happening this month.


----------



## jsowar

I did clomid, injectables and hcg trigger with my 1st IUI and it resulted in my DD. I had done clomid by itself 3 or 4 times and had a few chemical pregnancies. I could never get a pregnancy to stick until I did the injectables. I am now in my 2ww from my second IUI and we did the same protocol.


----------



## momofadane

TTC- Thats so strange! I wonder what happened???
Jsowar - WOW, you have a great success rate at actually getting pregnant, not lets pray for a sticky bean this cycle!!


----------



## TTC74

How weird. After a light OPK this morning I got one this evening that's even darker than yesterday's. Fx I'm headed toward the positive OPK and elusive O!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## momofadane

Oh good!! Your body must find it entertaining playing these little tricks on you. Before I O I have some OPK lighter and darker before I actually O. Its not always a steady progression, if that makes sense .


----------



## Vonn

TTC--how goofy! But it looks like things are lining up now. I hope you don't need to move to the injectables!

jsowar--it would be amazing if this protocol was just exactly what your body needs & it works the first time. GL to you, please stick with us and give us the result!

momoad--how's your tww coming?

AFM--I had my blood pg test done yesterday, no luck. That's what I was expecting this cycle after the clomid seriously thinned my lining and then my DH missed the cup with most of his sample. :dohh: He went from 90 mil volume last cycle to 7 mil this cycle. We were doomed! Haha! It makes me all the more hopeful for this next cycle. Stopped the progesterone and waiting for AF to show. On to injectables!


----------



## TTC74

AF arrived today. Guess I'm ordering my injectables today so that they'll be here tomorrow. I'll need to start them on Sunday.


----------



## Vonn

Okay, fresh start, TTC! One cycle closer to that BFP!


----------



## momofadane

No More BFN's allowed!!! :) Easier said than done!!! I am sorry Vonn and TTC :( Wishing you the best of luck for your next cycle!!!

AFM - I tested yesterday a 9DPIUI with an FRER and got a BFN :( I was pretty crushing, however I am trying to stay hopeful that I was too early. To prevent further meltdowns I have decided to wait until tuesday for my beta... So FX I just tested too early!!!


----------



## TTC74

I hope you were just too early mom! Fx!


----------



## momofadane

Thanks TCC, me too!!!!
its just tough for me this month because I responded so well. I think to myself... If I dont get preggo with 7 follies I never will. However I cant have that mid set. Enough of my negative Nancy-ness!!!


----------



## TTC74

do you mean you had 7 follies at your antral follicle count? How many mature eggs at trigger?


----------



## momofadane

At my CD10 US There were 7 mature, maybe 8.. however the 8th one was a 14mm 3 days before trigger. So she said that was on the border, but due to the size, they can't exclude it for also being mature. All others were 17-20mm, I think. My Antral count I don't have the number. When I did my baseline US on CD3 they said I had a "ton" and I was told they needed to be conservative with the gonal f injections so I don't have too many "mature" follicle. I didn't use my last injection on CD10 because of my response and large follicle count. My RE almost cancelled the IUI because of, they dont want high order multiples.


----------



## TTC74

Wow. My RE will cancel if there are more than 4 mature eggs. :( fx!


----------



## momofadane

Yeah, it was def more than they were shooting for. I had the multiples talk. So we will see. They said they wouldn't do it if there was a chance for triplets, they hadn't had any triplets yet. So we proceeded.


----------



## TTC74

I have 10 antral follicles. I start stim tonight. Then I get an estradiol test on 6/3 to determine when I go in for my next ultrasound. Excited!


----------



## momofadane

Yay!!! Im excited for you GL!!!!


----------



## Vonn

You ladies are putting me to shame with your amazing antral and mature follicle counts! With that many follicles, you should be able to get one to fertilize and stick, I'm sure it's just a matter of time.

My numbers are so bad, it's hard to stay hopeful. I am trying to be positive that an IUI will work, it only takes one, right? But also trying to prepare myself for next steps, which very well may not include my eggs. It's heartbreaking but if we are going to have to spend tens of thousands of dollars for a baby, I at least want to get a baby out of it!

Momofadane--how much longer til you test?

TTC--how are the injections going? I'm about to start them.

AFM--baseline ultrasound tomorrow, then start follistim. IUI cycle #4 just underway!


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi all! I was wondering if I could please join you ladies? 

I am currently waiting for AF to start so I can begin injectables (after hsg). I am just coming back into ttc after my methotrexate shot I received in March. We got pregnant the end of Jan with Femara and hcg trigger and it sadly ended :-(

I am just looking to talk to people in the same boat as me  I am a little paranoid because of what happened but am also getting very excited to do the injectables


----------



## TTC74

Welcome Brandy! I go in for my estradiol test tomorrow morning. Fx that things are looking good!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you! What's a estradiol test?


----------



## TTC74

Estradiol test is basically an estrogen test from my understanding. I guess it will tell them how well the FSH shots are working. From there, they are going to tell me if I need to adjust my dosage of FSH injections and when I need to come in for my first ultrasound for them to start measuring and counting my follicles.


----------



## momofadane

Hi Vonn - GL with everything, it's so hard to stay positive through this journey. It's and emotional (and financial) rollercoaster. I pray everything works out for you. 

Brandy - I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine finally becoming pregnant then it not working out. GL with this month. Keep us posted on how it all works out. 

TTC- GL on your test. Yes, I never get this test either, so that pretty neat your doctors doing the extra step. 

AFM - Well No need to test any longer for me, AF graced me with her presences this morning. Moving on to IUI #3 and continuing on Femara and Injections!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks. It was horrible at the time. Luckily I have had 3 months to pull myself together. I am so paranoid but yet I'm getting so anxious for AF to get here so we can get the ball rolling. 

I don't think I have that test either. Not sure yet though because we are just starting and haven't had our app to sit down and talk about it yet. I think that will come when AF comes? We shal see lol

How do the shots make you ladies feel? I was horrible on Femara. I am hoping the shots aren't as bad, as does my poor hubby


----------



## TTC74

I don't have any side effects from the injections. 

Also, I'm going for my estradiol test this morning. I'll update you ladies with the results. Can't wait!


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--welcome! I can totally understand your mixed emotions. I'm sure you are dying to feel the excitement of an actual bfp, but terrified to go through the heartbreak of a mc. This process is the ultimate emotional rollercoaster!

momofadane--I am so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work. Like I said before, I have a feeling it's just a matter of time for you. Keep up the fantastic follicle production and think positively! You'll get there.

TTC--Good luck with the estradiol test. I get mine checked periodically, can't recall if I usually have it done mid-cycle like you are having done. Might they have you continue with more follistim injections? How high is your dosage? I will be injecting 225 units for four nights, no talk of possibly extending that.

AFM--had my baseline ultrasound yesterday & once again crappy news. I want to feel like the RE's office is a hopeful place to go to, but I want to cry (and sometimes I do) every time I leave there. This time I found out I have a cyst on each ovary, a 14 mm on the right and an 11 on the left. Thanks a lot clomid. :growlmad: I hate that drug. Sorry to be negative...

I had bloodwork done and luckily found out the cysts are not putting out estrogen so I can continue with this cycle. That was good news. So I started the follistim last night. Always a little trepidation when holding that needle up to my belly. It's not terrifying, but it does take a few seconds to work up my courage. I look forward to when it becomes so easy that I don't think twice about it!


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I know what you mean. I was terrified for that first shot! 

AFM - E2 levels are 149. She said that meant that the follistim is working. So, I am to continue with 150 IUs a night and go in Friday for another E2 test and for them to measure my follies. I can't wait to find out what they see on the ultrasound!


----------



## TTC74

Well, I went in for my ultrasound this morning. I've got 5 maturing follies. 18, 16, 15(x2), and 13. My uterine lining is 8.5 (they like to see it higher than 6). The RN thinks that I will trigger tomorrow or Sunday night and come in for my IUI on Monday or Tuesday morning. So, I'm really excited with one caveat. My RE initially said that he would cancel if I had more than 4 maturing follies. The RN thinks that we will be a go, though. So hopeful she's right because I can't afford to do this again next month! I would have to skip a month between sessions with the price tag and mine and DH's income.


----------



## Vonn

Great news TTC! I really hope this med is just what you need. I can't recall your follicle production in previous cycles, but 5 is the highest isn't it? I'm hoping one of those eggs is golden.

Hi momofadane and brandy!

AFM--I have CD7 ultrasound tomorrow. Hoping to see the two cysts have shrunk considerably & that the follistim is working its magic on my two antral follicles.


----------



## TTC74

This is actually my first monitored cycle. I'm certainly happy with my 5 follies, though! 

I can't wait for your update tomorrow Vonn!


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh yay!!! 5 follicles is awesome!!! 

AFM I am officially on cd 2 today and received my injectables in the mail also! Have an app Monday for an U/S to make sure no cysts and everything is good. If everything goes good I will be starting my injectables Tues  

How many IUs do you ladies use for a cycle? I think I got 450 for this cycle. I don't know anything about it but just hope it's enough


----------



## TTC74

I've used 150 IUs per day of follistim since CD2.


----------



## Brandy_R

How many days do you do injections for? Sorry for all the questions but this is my first month and in so excited haha


----------



## TTC74

It depends but usually until you trigger O. For me, it looks like that's going to be about 8 days.


----------



## TTC74

I had an ultrasound this morning. My follies are 19, 18, 15, and 13. The Dr is hopeful that one or noth of the big fellows will fertilize and stick. I trigger tonight and go in for IUI on Tuesday. Yay!

Any updates, Vonn?


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh yayyy!!! That's so exciting!! How long have you been doing injectables? I'm just a little worried because I only have 450 IUs for the whole cycle. I hope that's enough. I go tomorrow and hopefully get my answers I need. Just from everything I read it doesn't seem like I have enough. I have PCOS too so maybe that's why? With what I have I can only use 75 a day for 6 days


----------



## TTC74

I did 8 days of 150 IUs a day, but they may plan on doing less for you because the PCOS raises the risk of hyperstimulation. Hopefully you'll get your answers tomorrow.


----------



## Brandy_R

Ok thank you. In just trying to figure out what to expect. I am soooo excited though!! 

Hope you have a good O! Get to bd'ing :-D It's always weird when all this is going on for the first few weeks and then BAM just wait haha


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--I hope you get the clear and can start! I did 225 IUs of follistim day 3-6. What med are you using?

TTC--I'm glad you are so positive this month, it's great to see that. You should be because you responded so well! Thanks for asking about me.

Momofadane--how are things this cycle for you so far?

AFM--went in for cd7 ultrasound yesterday & had an 18.5 and an 11. She said the injectables really speed up the growth/maturation process. My lining was 8.5, so much better than last month. I triggered last night and IUI is tomorrow. We even had a successful bd last night. Yay for that!

I'm feeling so much more positive than last month but there's still a "but." That clomid is evil stuff, very glad I've moved on from it. While the follistim doesn't give me any of the nasty side effects, it unfortunately doesn't stimulate my ovaries much better than clomid. I was really hoping for 2-3 follicles, but I've only got one mature one. Maybe the cysts interfered and next cycle I might respond better? Just clutching at straws, I'm afraid. Still, it only takes one so I'm trying hard to stay positive. This follicle deserves that much!


----------



## TTC74

I just triggered egg release! It's so exciting! 

Vonn, I'm keeping my fx for you. I've got 2 decent size follies. You've got one. Big whoop. It only takes the one!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> I had an ultrasound this morning. My follies are 19, 18, 15, and 13. The Dr is hopeful that one or noth of the big fellows will fertilize and stick. I trigger tonight and go in for IUI on Tuesday. Yay!
> 
> Any updates, Vonn?

:wohoo: This is music to my ears!!! Yay!! So extremely excited for you!! Lots of sticky sticky dust heading your way! :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

This thread is soooo exciting!! I love it already!!! Both of you guys def seem to be on the right track!!! Can't wait for more updates!! 

I just got done with my app!! No cysts so we got the green light!!!! I start tomorrow night! 75 IU Tues-Thurs and then I go Friday for bloodwork and U/S to see if I had any response! I am sooooo excited to start!! I'm a little worried about starting so low but also glad haha! It's weird how that works


----------



## TTC74

I hope you have a great response Brandy!


----------



## TTC74

I have a confession to make. I'm in love with my chart this month. I can't wait to see what it does after my eggs release. Hopefully, I will have a beautiful conception chart this month. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandy_R

That would be awesome! I think chatting is awesome because you can know so much of what's going on! I have never done it personally though. Do you have a test date? I'm hoping I will be right behind you  This is def getting exciting


----------



## TTC74

I will start testing around June 19th at 10 DPO with hopes of getting a BFP by father's day at 12 DPO. I really want to tell DH that he's going to be a daddy for father's day. :flower:


----------



## Brandy_R

Awe!!! That's soooo cool! I wish I could do that but I think I will be a little too late haha. How many cycles have you done of injectables? I'm taking gonal f. Also, it comes with a vial with "powder" in it but mine looks like a pill. It's like hard? Is that normal?


----------



## TTC74

This is my first injectables cycle, and I do follistim. So, I'm not sure what gonal F looks like normally.


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--Glad you are able to move forward. No cysts is great news, did they tell you how many antral follicles you had? The injecting is really not that bad, just takes getting used to. I watched the injection video the first three days to make sure I didn't forget anything. GL this cycle!

TTC--I hope the IUI goes perfectly for you tomorrow. I am one day ahead of you.


AFM--I had my IUI this morning. I did some fertility yoga/meditation before I left and I have acupuncture tonight. Hoping to relax that egg into letting a sperm in! DH's sample was back to being great this cycle. Last cycle he didn't get hardly any of the sample into the cup so the count was extremely low. He was mortified. But he was proud today when the nurse complimented him on his good numbers. 

He came with me for the first time. They called both our names and I thought it was because something was wrong and they to talk with us. But actually the nurse just assumed he was along to be in the room with me. I hadn't planned on that, but he did stay in the room and held my hand, which was sweet. He said I was brave. That meant a lot. I've had less discomfort afterward than I usually do, usually I'm pretty crampy. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brandy, when I did gonal F for my IVF cycle, I had the one in the prefilled syringe. It had 3+ doses in each pen, depending on what the dose was. But I did have menopur as well as the gonal-f and that was a vial of powder that I mixed with the saline type stuff... Idk if this is what u mean but the powder stayed at the bottom of the vial until I mixed it up. I could shake it and the powder would stay right at the bottom. If thats what u mean, thats completely normal :). I think its to ensure that the dose doesn't leave residue around the inside of the vial so that you get all of the meds, u know? If it stays hard after mixing it, that wouldn't be normal but I'm sure it'll dissolve immediately, like it should ;). Hope this helped some! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

Von- No they didn't tell me. That's what I have so far even though they are small right? Good luck with your IUI!! 

Aidensmommy- thank you! Yes I called the pharmacy about it and they said it should devolve. I'm soooo excited to elver started but yet trying to not think about it so it goes fast lol. Congrats on your pregnancy! How did your injectables adventure go?


----------



## aidensmommy1

The injections weren't bad, at all! You'll get the hang of it very quickly. I had a.m and p.m injects and they did sting a little bit going in but it wasn't bad. Its all a little intimidating at first and I was like "oh no! Am I going to mess this all up?!" lol. But I must have done a great job, as I know you will! :) You'll become a pro after your first injection has passed ;). When are you suppose to get started? I'll be stalking this thread for sure!


----------



## Brandy_R

Awesome! How many rounds did you have to do before your bfp? I am starting my first shot tonight :-D I go back Friday to see if they are working. I'm hoping the lowest dose will work because femara worked but didn't stick. Either way I am just glad that we get to try again! How far along are you? It's always nice to hear a success story when going into something


----------



## TTC74

Well, DHs washed sperm count was only 1.5 million. So, while I'm still hoping for success, I'm discouraged.


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww I'm sorry you're discouraged. I'm not sure about count numbers as far as good or bad but it really does only take one. With IUI they will be put right where they need to be too. Just try to hang tight and keep your chin up


----------



## Brandy_R

I am happy to report I made it though my first shot haha!


----------



## TTC74

Easy as pie, isn't it?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm so sorry, Angela! But remember, alls u need is 1 swimmer when it comes down to it & since u had multiple follies, I think u still have a great shot! I'll be praying for you!

Brandy, I was lucky enough to get my BFP my first round of IVF! It can def happen the first time, with both IVF and IUI. And yay for ur first shot! It was much easier than expected, huh? :)
Oh yeah and I am 7 weeks tomorrow! We have our HB scan tomo as well. Cannot wait! I soo hope you and TTC both get ur BFP's this cycle! You both deserve it!


----------



## Vonn

Aidensmommy--congrats on the IVF success! Enjoy the scan.

Brandy--so glad the injection went well. It'll just get easier. Yes, the antral follicles are the small ones found in CD 2 or 3 scans. The more, the better. 

TTC--try not to worry too much about the count. Low count is one of the reasons why people do IUIs, so a BFP should still be entirely possible. Was this unusual for DH? You still have a good shot, try to stay positive!

AFM--I start progesterone suppositories tonight. They are not my favorite, but do prevent me from spotting at 9 or 10 DPO like I do on my own. In fact, they prevent AF from showing at all. Anyone else take progesterone post-ov?


----------



## TTC74

Is it just me or is the TWW longer after an IUI?


----------



## Brandy_R

I've never had IUI but I know it cant be as slow as TI for me haha. The ttw takes forever!!! I think its because you're so busy with everything the first 2 weekend and then BAM...nothing but wait. I am going to try not to think about it when it's my time. We shall see how that goes lol. 

Thank you all for the encouraging words! I am very relieved and happy to announce that my HSG came back clear today!!! I almost started crying when they told me! That means that my tubel was just a fluke and I can now move on trying knowing that those are all clear! I am soooo relieved! I got tomorrow for my U/S to see how my body is reacting to the 75IUs. I have been having a little bit of twinges so I am hopefully nut I cant help but think that 75 Ius is too small of a dose for me because I'm not that lucky lol


----------



## TTC74

I had a weird dream last night. I've had many, many BFP dreams. This time, though, I had a dream that I had some implantation bleeding. I was sure that's what it was and was super excited knowing that my BFP was right around the corner. Here's to hoping!


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX, TTC, just one more week to go!!! Has ur trigger tested out more? I haven't looked in the other thread yet so I may get an answer before u reply here, lol. GOOD LUCK!!!

Good luck to everyone on here! I hope this thread brings tons of luck & sticky dust to all of you!!! :) :dust:


----------



## Brandy_R

Ok went for my first u/s and estradiol check this morning. Did the shots for 3 days. Estradiol is 68. They said I'm where they would expect me to be at and to stick with the 75 IU for the weekend and I go back Monday to check again. In your ladies opinions what's the "good" range for estradiol at 3 days in? Wondering if I should plan on needing to up my dose or not


----------



## TTC74

According to my journal, my first estradiol test was 149.


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh man. I hope mine is ok. I guess I'm just going to not stress and believe that if they said it's ok. Than it should be? Lol


----------



## Brandy_R

I cannot WAIT to go get my follies checked tomorrow morning!


----------



## TTC74

I can't wait to hear your results Brandy!

I can't wait for my hpts to start darkening either. :haha:


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes!! I can't for you to test!! Are you testing next sun? I need to trigger this week so I can tell Dh on his bday (the 29th). Today is my 6 day and just did my last injectable that I have. Hoping that's all I need but seems quick only 6 days. How you been feeling ttc?


----------



## TTC74

I've been feeling okay but symptom spotting like crazy when I know it's super early for that! 

I've actually been doing dip sticks daily. So, if they start darkening up, I'll know something is up! If you would like to follow my testing progression, check out my journal. I'm posting pics daily. So, yes. I will be testing on the 19th, but if I haven't gotten a BFP by then, I'll be super pessimistic.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brandy, I was only on stems for my IVF cycle for 7 days and they aim for more eggs with IVF compared to IUI so you very well could be ready! Cant wait to hear your results tomorrow! And remember, our levels differ soo much from person to person. I bet you'll see some good sized follies tomorrow! FX!! :)

TTC, I am still very hopeful for ur bfp! As you know, ill be stalking ur tests like crazy! I'm so excited to come on here & see it darken one of these mornings! ;) FX FX FX!!!


----------



## TTC74

Ooh! Sharp twinges in my lower belly just now. Fx it's our little baby burrowing in!


----------



## momofadane

Hey ladies, Im glad to see everyone is still doing great!!! We are due for some BFPs on here. I haven't checked in for a little, But just had my 3rd IUI today. I have 6 follicles, and DH had 17 mil sperm. Hoping this is our month!


----------



## Brandy_R

Well...when I went yesterday I had one follicle that's 10mm and one that's 9 so they upped my dose to 150iu and ingot back thurs. I really hope that the 150 does the trick and I can trigger by Friday. I'm starting to get a bit discouraged :-/

TTC: Thats awesome sign about the cramps! Do you have a good feeling?

Momofadane: 6 follicles is awesome!! I'm jealous haha


----------



## momofadane

Thats good they were able to increase you dose!! I bet you will have a great response :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you. I need to hear that. I had such high hopes but now I'm starting to get discouraged. How many days are normal before triggering?


----------



## TTC74

Most people trigger between CD10 & 12, I think. There's a lot of variation, though. 

AFM - 

8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:

On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up after a significant dip. Hopefully it will keep climbing.


----------



## aidensmommy1

FX that temp keeps on going and yest was an ID, TTC! :dust:


----------



## momofadane

Brandy_R said:


> Thank you. I need to hear that. I had such high hopes but now I'm starting to get discouraged. How many days are normal before triggering?

My first two were CD12, however this time it was CD13 due to the weekend. 



TTC74 said:


> Most people trigger between CD10 & 12, I think. There's a lot of variation, though.
> 
> AFM -
> 
> 8 DPO BFN. Shocking I know. :haha:
> 
> On a positive note, my temp is on the way back up after a significant dip. Hopefully it will keep climbing.

Yes, super early, however at least you know you're trigger is out.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yay!! For the temp rise!!! 8dpo so it won't be too long now! I think I got my bfp on 11dpo. Fx for you!!! Can't wait to see if you get your bfp!!!

Afm: today is cd 13. I go back tomorrow so it will be cd 14. I pray to God they are ready. I don't want them to get old and if I have to wait over the weekend that would put me at cd 18. I'm not sure how much more we can afford either haha


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--My two IUIs on clomid were CD12, 13. On follistim things progressed much quicker & my IUI was on CD9. When do you tend to ovulate on your own?

momofadane--good luck this cycle! 

TTC--Not too much longer now! I'm one day ahead of you.

AFM--I go in on Monday for my blood test. Not feeling anything right now except sore bbs, which is not out of the ordinary. I had some weird shooting pains in my right bb last weekend, but that stopped. Could have been the trigger, but I've triggered 5 times and never had that. Anyway, just trying to stay positive and think that my granny eggs could actually do this. :jo:


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - I am right there with you with the granny eggs! And now the RE won't work with me any further until they can figure out the cause of DHs low count and if it's treatable. Meanwhile I'm screaming that these eggies aren't getting any younger!


----------



## Brandy_R

Weird shooting pain in your bbs is an early sign (not to get your hopes up) but I had that. It didn't last long and then I never had it again. I cannot WAIT for you both the test!!!! Hurry up next few days!!! :-D

To be honest idk when/if I ovulate. I have Pcos and when I got pregnant on femara I triggered on cd 18. My cycles have always been messed up. I would guess a 32-38 day cycle usually. I am just really nervous that they didn't grow. I don't know if we can afford anymore shots this month to be honest. Didn't plan on anymore than we've already bought. I have my app early so at least I won't have to wait too long to find out. Tomorrow is cd 14 so f'x!!! How many IUs was everyone on?


----------



## aidensmommy1

Shooting pains in your bbs are DEF a good sign for many women. These shooting pains feel like little lightning bolts lol. Ive had them on & off since a few days after my bfp. Good luck ladies!!

BTW, I didn't pay attention to the feeling beforehand because of the trigger so I may have felt the shooting pains before bfp, too.


----------



## Brandy_R

Well 11mm was the biggest from a 10mm Monday. They are going to call me and let me know what my estradiol levels are so we know what to do now. Also found out that my uterus is either tipped or shaped like a heart. I need to hope it's tipped by what I was told. I bawled after my nurse left the room. I should know a lot more once they call me back. *heartbroken*


----------



## TTC74

I'm so sorry to hear that Brandy, but chin up! I've got a funky shaped uterus, a low ovarian reserve, and DH has a low count. I am thinking that despite all those odds, I may be on my way to a BFP this cycle, though! I took two IC tests and a FRER. Sadly, the FRER was negative. The two ICs look very much like a VFBFP, though! So, I'm praying that the FRER follows course and turns positive tomorrow.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I'm sorry Brandy. Everyone responds differently to different medications so follicle wise, you may just need to try something other than the one your on. 
I hope you get ur answer ASAP. I do know many women who have tilted or "misshaped" uterus's and they still conceived so don't lose hope! I know that can be hard at times but it can still happen for you, regardless. You just brought a tear to my eye, as you made me think of the day I found out my tube was blocked and i was just completely heartbroken. I definitely feel for you. I hope everything works out for the very best. You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, I def think your tests today were the start to your bfp. The next couple of days reallyyy need to fly by! I'm so incredibly impatient! I'm praying you will be my bump buddy! :) We wouldn't be far apart, at all! FX!!


----------



## momofadane

Brandy_R said:


> Well 11mm was the biggest from a 10mm Monday. They are going to call me and let me know what my estradiol levels are so we know what to do now. Also found out that my uterus is either tipped or shaped like a heart. I need to hope it's tipped by what I was told. I bawled after my nurse left the room. I should know a lot more once they call me back. *heartbroken*

Im so sorry Brandy, this is such an emotional rollercoaster. However, like the ladies said don't give up. Just because you didn't get the response you wanted with these meds, doesn't mean it won't with something else. 



TTC74 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Brandy, but chin up! I've got a funky shaped uterus, a low ovarian reserve, and DH has a low count. I am thinking that despite all those odds, I may be on my way to a BFP this cycle, though! I took two IC tests and a FRER. Sadly, the FRER was negative. The two ICs look very much like a VFBFP, though! So, I'm praying that the FRER follows course and turns positive tomorrow.

Wow, a VFBFP??? Were they Neg before? So excited...


----------



## TTC74

Yes momofadane. Then I had to go and mess it up by taking a middle of the day test and, of course, another BFN. Hopefully it's just concentration (I can't get a 4 hour hold except at night!) I would hate to be fooled by a nasty evap or the sneaky trigger peeping its head back up at me.


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you for all the kind words and prayers. I really was a mess this morning and didn't know where to turn. The nurse called me back and said that my uterus is just tilted so there's nothing to worry about (Praise the Lord). My estradiol went up to a 252! She sounded very happy about it but I'm wondering if that is still a bit low? What was all your ladies when you triggered? I do my 150ius and go back Sat. I will be praying with all I have that this cycle works out after all this emotional stuff. Esp when you hear something could be seriously wrong. It just gets soooo hard sometimes. 

I am soooo excited if you're test turns into a BFP!!!! We def need good news on this board soon!! I can't wait for the next couple days now! :-D Any cramps or sore bbs?


----------



## momofadane

TTC74 said:


> Yes momofadane. Then I had to go and mess it up by taking a middle of the day test and, of course, another BFN. Hopefully it's just concentration (I can't get a 4 hour hold except at night!) I would hate to be fooled by a nasty evap or the sneaky trigger peeping its head back up at me.

Well a BFP for FMU is a great sign!!! Cant wait to hear how tomorrow mornings test goes... assuming you will test :)



Brandy_R said:


> Thank you for all the kind words and prayers. I really was a mess this morning and didn't know where to turn. The nurse called me back and said that my uterus is just tilted so there's nothing to worry about (Praise the Lord). My estradiol went up to a 252! She sounded very happy about it but I'm wondering if that is still a bit low? What was all your ladies when you triggered? I do my 150ius and go back Sat. I will be praying with all I have that this cycle works out after all this emotional stuff. Esp when you hear something could be seriously wrong. It just gets soooo hard sometimes.
> 
> I am soooo excited if you're test turns into a BFP!!!! We def need good news on this board soon!! I can't wait for the next couple days now! :-D Any cramps or sore bbs?

Your nurse sounds optimistic! I have never had my estradiol tested, and don't know what it is :( Sorry I can help with that one. Keeping my FX for you!!


----------



## TTC74

Brandy_R said:


> Thank you for all the kind words and prayers. I really was a mess this morning and didn't know where to turn. The nurse called me back and said that my uterus is just tilted so there's nothing to worry about (Praise the Lord). My estradiol went up to a 252! She sounded very happy about it but I'm wondering if that is still a bit low? What was all your ladies when you triggered? I do my 150ius and go back Sat. I will be praying with all I have that this cycle works out after all this emotional stuff. Esp when you hear something could be seriously wrong. It just gets soooo hard sometimes.
> 
> I am soooo excited if you're test turns into a BFP!!!! We def need good news on this board soon!! I can't wait for the next couple days now! :-D Any cramps or sore bbs?

I think about 200 is good for each well developed follicle (above 18). Mine was about 500 with 2 follicles above 18.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Yes momofadane. Then I had to go and mess it up by taking a middle of the day test and, of course, another BFN. Hopefully it's just concentration (I can't get a 4 hour hold except at night!) I would hate to be fooled by a nasty evap or the sneaky trigger peeping its head back up at me.

Before I could truly confirm mine was bfp, I had BFPs in the a.m and BFNs midday. Hopefully its the same for u! Its def still early so FX!!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Oh, TTC, you were worried about ur progesterone the other day...They say anything over 10 is a good # & confirms ovulation. At that point its a little early to tell if ur pregnant by the progesterone level too so I think your level of 14 was just fine! ;) I will certainly be stalking you, on this thread and our other thread! :)


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you. I guess I will just have to be optimistic and hope for the best. 

I will just look forward to hearing about new bfps!!! I am soooo excited to find out!


----------



## TTC74

Well, my chart looks amazing. Sadly, though, my hpts were all negative this morning.


----------



## Brandy_R

How many dpo are you?


----------



## TTC74

Brandy_R said:


> How many dpo are you?

I'm just 10 DPO. I just seem to see so many 9 and 10 DPO BFPs that I was HOPING today would be the day.


----------



## Brandy_R

Yeah I know what you mean. When I started testing I started at 7dpo hehe. It's so weird how everyone is so different at days they get their bfp. Shouldn't be too much longer until you know for sure though  I have all my fingers crossed for you!!! I had my bfp after a 4 hour hold at around 4 pm or so. I was never lucky with fmu because I drink too much tea at night lol. I cannot WAIT to see your results!!!


----------



## Brandy_R

TTC: did you test today? 

AFM: I now have 40 follicles ranging from 13mm-on down the list. My E2 is now 900 something. I am off shots the next two days and go in for U/S Monday. If nothing has changed then this cycle will be cancelled unfortunately.


----------



## TTC74

Sorry to hear that Brandy. 

It was an 11 DPO BFN for me.


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry. Maybe I shouldn't have asked. Just looking for good news and I'm excited for you. I have a feeling my cycle is getting cancelled Monday. Another $2000 down the drain :-/


----------



## TTC74

I don't mind you asking! 

12 DPO BFN for Father's Day. :(


----------



## TTC74

I've never had a triphasic chart (and a stunning one at that!) these BFNs are killing me. I can't wait for Tuesday's beta test.


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--40 follicles is crazy!! Is the issue they just aren't maturing large enough? I hope they are just slow growers and tomorrow brings better news! Glad to hear your uterus issue isn't serious. 

TTC--sorry you haven't gotten a bfp yet. 

Momofadane--how's your tww going?

Aidansmommy--how's the pregnancy going?

AFM--I woke to a little bit of spotting, which hasn't happened before on this progesterone dosage. My bbs stopped hurting on Friday, which also doesn't usually happen til AF, so that's strange, too. Both are not good signs, I'm afraid. I'll know tomorrow for sure.


----------



## TTC74

Vonn - is tomorrow your beta?


----------



## Vonn

Yep, tomorrow's the day. Yours is Tuesday, right?


----------



## TTC74

Yep. A lot of the air has been let out of my bubble with all the BFNs, though.


----------



## momofadane

Im sorry TTC :( However, BFN still doesn't mean your aren't preggers. It's still early!
AFM - today I am 7dpiui... I am a psych and will best early. Since my thyroid is messed up I don't think its possible at this point to get pregnant though.


----------



## Brandy_R

Well I went and still have a ton of follicles. I have 6 right now that are mature so they cancelled me :-( I am tempted to try on my own anyways but I'm not sure that's smart. I was also told that after this cycle I might have to wait it out next cycle because I'm more than likely going to have cysts because I have so many follicles. After waiting three months and now probably having to wait another month is horrible


----------



## Brandy_R

Soooo I see why I have gray hairs at my age haha. I just got a call from my fs and was told that my estradiol went went to a 300 something. She said that means that I have 2-3 mature follicles out of the 6! Was told to trigger tonight and bd the next couple days! I am BEYOND excited and relieved! I didn't expect her to call me at all! My only concern is that Sat my levels were in the 900 and now they are in the 300s. She said it's typically 150 for each mature follicle. If that's the case then how were my levels in the 900s sat when my biggest follicle was a 13?


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm sorry I was so frazzled easier that I just talked about my own situation. 

Fingers crossed for good betas!!! Both are tomorrow right?! Def let us know!!! This thread could def use some good news this week  Have you tested Vonn? TTC: I don't know how to read charts and know if they are good or not but I'm glad this months is looking good! You ladies keep the hope alive for sure! Can't wait to hear tomorrow!!


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--are you doing TI only or with IUI? GL, glad you got the go-ahead!


I had a negative blood test. I am not surprised, but it's getting harder to stay positive. By the end of my 6 insurance-covered IUIs, I will probably be ready to give up on my own eggs, so maybe this incremental disappointment is helping me prepare for the next step. It sure does SUCK, though. Sorry to be negative.:nope:

Hoping for a better result for you, TTC. Then you, momofadane. Then you, Brandy. :kiss:


----------



## TTC74

Beta today but I already have AF cramps and a temp plummet.


----------



## Brandy_R

Vonn: Don't give up. How many follicles did you have? How many cycles on injectables? I'm sorry your beta was negative. It is hard to stay positive sometimes. We just do TI 24 hrs after the trigger and then 24 hours after that. We got pregnant before with TI so why not hehe

TTC: I hope you get good news today! I am feeling crampy from the trigger that feels like AF cramps as well. Let us know what you find out


----------



## TTC74

OMG, Brandy. It was ridiculous. I drove for 20 mins to get to the REs office for my test where they ask me if I took a home test. I tell them I did and it was negative. So, they tell me to go home and wait a week because they only do Betas after a pos hpt or after AF is a week late. I was SO ticked off. Why couldn't they have told me that to begin with so that I didn't have to drive all the way down there?! With my temp nosediving the way it did today, I have no doubt AF is coming anyway. I was just going because it was scheduled. If I'd known they were going to pull that crap, I would've just called in!


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh my! I can't believe they scheduled it and didn't let you know all the details like that? I would be pretty ticked too! How long does it take for AF to come after the temp drops? I think it's amazing how you can know so much just by temps. If it makes you feel any better I think I'm out and just started bd'ing tonight. I just don't think my E2 was high enough at 300 something. What was yours when you triggered? You guys going to do round 2 right? If not this month we will be rocking it next  Keep your chin up


----------



## TTC74

We can't do round 2 until DH has another SA. It looks like his count is low.


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC, dhs SA could have been affected by bding about 3 days before IUI. My RE told us not to BD for 4-5 days before my dhs SA. Maybe for his next count, BD exactly 5 days beforehand and see if that helps. 
I'm still praying you get your BFP. And if not, I hope and pray that dhs count is much better then u guys think at the moment and you can move on to another try sooner than expected. Maybe it was just an "off" day for his swimmers. During IVF, they like to have a back-up sample because sometimes men dont produce as much under pressure or there's just "off" days where not as much is produced...There's so many different things that can affect the SA. Maybe thats another thing you could talk to your RE about..? I just hope you get to try again ASAP. I know this will work for you! 
Also, I think Daphne's dh used fertilaid for men to help with sperm count. Try looking into that and see if its something you'd be interested in. Keep me posted hun. Have u tested again? Many hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

No AF yet. My temp is up a bit. Still have negative digi, though and AF is due today. So, I'm sure I'm out. I wish AF would just show and put me out of the misery of the wait.


----------



## TTC74

Ask and ye shall receive. :witch: got me.


----------



## Brandy_R

Aww sorry she got you. Sometimes it's nice to be done with a cycle though and have some wine hehe. Do you guys know when you're trying again? Idk anything about SA's. I hope they can do it quickly so you two can get back on the baby making train. 

AFM: today is officially O day and boy can I feel it. The nurse said it would be pretty painful because of all the follicles but I didn't know I would be so bloated and have so much pressure. I'm sure it will go away in a couple days. Off to golf tonight. Maybe since I'm sore, I won't hit the ball so hard and will maybe play better ;-)


----------



## aidensmommy1

Really?! Ugh. I'm really heartbroken. I truly thought this was your cycle. I do know it'll happen for you though, I KNOW it! Like I said earlier, I hope dhs count the day of IUI was just a "bad day" and that things can get moving for you again quickly! Would they allow you to try naturally with injects? Maybe that would work for you guys..? And those tests back around 8dpo still have me very angry! Why do they have to play tricks on us?! Maybe next time you should stick to wondfo only, as the other ones seemed to be maybe a little too sensitive, u know? I hope your doing okay today and im always here if u need to talk :hugs:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck Brandy! And as for the bloat, drink plenty of fluids no matter how bloated your feeling! That'll help your ovary(s) from overstimulation and will all and all help the bloat. The bloating is crazy after fertility injects! Good luck! FX you see your bfp very soon! When do u plan to test?


----------



## Brandy_R

Thank you thank you! I am going to test on July 5th (if I can hold out). I picked that day because that's how long it took me to get my bfp past time. It's weird because I trigger the same exact cycle day haha. I don't remember having all this last time but I only had 2, not 40 lol. I am getting excited to be in the tww. After having to take 3 months off you realize how lucky you are to just be able to trigger and try. More than likely if this cycle isn't the one we will have to wait until the following cycle because of cysts from all the follicles. That's ok though. I just feel blessed to have a shot this cycle  How you been feeling Aidensmommy?


----------



## momofadane

Brandy, I have always had multiple cycles, and it LOTS of pain the 24 hours after IUI due to the number of follicles. Knock on wood, I have never had a cyst. So hopefully its the same for you!


----------



## Brandy_R

That makes me feel a lot better! I was reading and man are there some HORRIBLE stories of ohss. The nurse just told me to be prepared for cysts because I had so many follicles. Have you had like 40 before and been on the next month? I'll do a break if I have to but we just came off a 3 month break so I'd rather not if I can help it lol


----------



## TTC74

I didn't have that many follies but I can attest to the fact that the day before IUI is incredibly painful.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brandy_R said:


> Thank you thank you! I am going to test on July 5th (if I can hold out). I picked that day because that's how long it took me to get my bfp past time. It's weird because I trigger the same exact cycle day haha. I don't remember having all this last time but I only had 2, not 40 lol. I am getting excited to be in the tww. After having to take 3 months off you realize how lucky you are to just be able to trigger and try. More than likely if this cycle isn't the one we will have to wait until the following cycle because of cysts from all the follicles. That's ok though. I just feel blessed to have a shot this cycle  How you been feeling Aidensmommy?

For sure!! That's EXACTLY how I felt my IVF cycle! I was diagnosed with my remaining tube being blocked a year before I got a shot at IVF and although I still tried, my ivf cycle was the first time after my diagnoses that I could really feel hopeful. Its such an amazing feeling. I kept saying the same thing...that I felt blessed just to have a real shot at our bfp. Plus we took the 3 months off completely to prep for IVF so I was quite excited to start all the symptom spotting again :haha:. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Come on BFP! :) It def seems like this cycle turned around for the best for you so far! Woohoo! 

AFM, bad a.m sickness but it'll all be MORE than worth it in the end! With my son, I had 0 sickness...This pregnancy is much different and every part of me is thinking that I'm going to be having a little girl this time around. We'll see!

Drinking lots of water/fluids will help your embies in your TWW as well as your ovaries so drink up! lol ;)


----------



## Brandy_R

TTC: yes! BD the first night was pretty rough. We had to go very very sow because my overuse were so swollen and I could def tell! Today is 2dpo and it's going away thank GOD!

Aidesmommy: Aww that would be awesome! My brother just found out he's having a girl yesterday! Got to love nieces!! :) My friend is pregnant and has a little boy and said the same thing! That she wasn't nearly as sick the first time so is thinking girl. When's your due date? 

Did anyone take progesterone supositories? I just started them today. Kind of shocked how it all worked. I'm just kind of wondering what to expect. Also my bbs are pretty darn sore. Never had that before besides when I already knew I was pregnant with the ectopic. I've never had them hurt so early. Even with the ectopic it took like a week after bfp before they hurt. Anyone else have that? Sorry might be stupid questions but this is new territory for me.


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--I do progesterone suppositories and, to be honest, they suck. Make sure you have a panty liner at all times. Leaking and discharge are the name of the game. Not sexy! And I tend to have really sore/tender bbs from about ov to af.

Aidensmommy--are you going to find out what you are having?

TTC--do you have a plan for this cycle?

Momofadane--how are you feeling about this cycle?

AFM--had my day 3 baseline ultrasound today. I have 2 antral follicles on both ovaries. That's the most I've had, so I'm pleased with that. I'm doing both follistim and menopur this cycle; I really, really hope to get multiple mature follicles this time. C'mon ovaries, cooperate please!! The menopur injection was kind of a disaster because the needle syringe I got was different than the one in the injection video & I struggled to figure it out. It'll be easier now, though. Lots of injections this cycle! Hoping I don't have any bad side effects from the menopur.


----------



## TTC74

Since DH has to get another SA and we have to schedule a follow-up consult, we're going au natural this cycle. We're doing one thing differently. Since there may be an issue with how long it takes DH to build up swimmers, we're going to abstain the week of anticipated O until I get a pos OPK. We'll only have one shot - but hopefully, we'll have plenty of good swimmers.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Brandy_R said:


> TTC: yes! BD the first night was pretty rough. We had to go very very sow because my overuse were so swollen and I could def tell! Today is 2dpo and it's going away thank GOD!
> 
> Aidesmommy: Aww that would be awesome! My brother just found out he's having a girl yesterday! Got to love nieces!! :) My friend is pregnant and has a little boy and said the same thing! That she wasn't nearly as sick the first time so is thinking girl. When's your due date?
> 
> Did anyone take progesterone supositories? I just started them today. Kind of shocked how it all worked. I'm just kind of wondering what to expect. Also my bbs are pretty darn sore. Never had that before besides when I already knew I was pregnant with the ectopic. I've never had them hurt so early. Even with the ectopic it took like a week after bfp before they hurt. Anyone else have that? Sorry might be stupid questions but this is new territory for me.

I have been on suppositories since my egg retrieval. I'm on them until 10 weeks. Only 3 days left! They will make you feel EVERY symptom in the book, especially sore boobs! I didn't even symptom spot other than when I felt twinges and such because they'll literally cause any and every symptom, including nausea. Hang in there though because once your bfp comes, they can help tremendously! Progesterone mimics hcg so thats why its hard to truly symptom spot while on them. I just ignored my sore bbs and such & paid more attention to what I was feeling in my uterus area. I actually had very strong implantation cramping from what would have been about 5-7dpo. I just KNEW thats what it was and my u/s confirmed that the baby's on the left side, right where I felt it! Crazy! I wish you a ton of luck and dust and I hope this TWW goes by quickly for you, with an amazing outcome! :)

My EDD is January 27th. Its funny because 8 years ago, that was the same exact EDD I was given with my son! lol. His changed to Feb 3rd though. With this baby, we know exactly when s/he was conceived since we did IVF so I don't think this EDD will change much. 

Again, good luck!! When are you planning to test? Can't wait!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Since DH has to get another SA and we have to schedule a follow-up consult, we're going au natural this cycle. We're doing one thing differently. Since there may be an issue with how long it takes DH to build up swimmers, we're going to abstain the week of anticipated O until I get a pos OPK. We'll only have one shot - but hopefully, we'll have plenty of good swimmers.

Good luck hun! Just try to BD 5 days before you expect to O because if you abstain for more than 5 days, the swimmers can go "bad"...I cant think of the right wording for that but my specialist said to always BD at least every 5 days to keep the sperm from dying, or to keep them fresh before even ejaculated, u know? I do think you have a good plan tho and although u wont be able to know for sure when 5 days before O will be, just take your best guess and then abstain. Hope this helps some! As always, I have everything crossed for you! 
Also, I hope everything goes much better with dhs repeat SA! Go swimmers, go!


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes these supositories def do NOT make you feel very attractive. Ugh.....lol. On a good note my only symptom has been the sore bbs. I was almost depressed the first day so I was nervous but it went away after the first day thank GOD! I'm testing Sun  I'm so on the fence about if I think it'll be bfp or bfn. DH says bfp but he's always optimistic lol. I tested today to see if trigger was out and it's not yet. It was light but def there. Think I'm going to try again in a couple days. Last time it was out pretty quick if I remember correctly. Today is 5dpo. Sorry it took me a while to write back. Had s busy weekend 

How's everyone else been? 

VONN: that's awesome about the baby follicles! What cd are you on?


----------



## aidensmommy1

I cant wait until Sunday Brandy! If your line was light today, at 5dpo, then it'll def be completely out by Sunday. I bet it'll be out in the next 3 days ;) I'm crossing my fingers for you & I hope your DH is right about it being BFP! FX FX FX!


----------



## TTC74

Fx for you Brandy!


----------



## Brandy_R

Thanks Aidensmommy and TTC!! You ladies are the best! Hubby bought himself a Harley for his bday and we took it out last night. Went on a bumpy road and I was cramping bad the rest of the night. It's so hard to know this cycle because it's my first time on progesterone and with so many follicles so anything I feel could be any of those. i tested again today and the line was even lighter so I think you're right Aidensmommy! I'm going to skip tomorrow and try thurs I think. I hope it's gone by then. I'm going to drink a lot of water and hopefully that will help haha. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--do you have any idea how many mature follicles you had at ov time? So curious to see what happens for you! IMO, symptom spotting while on hormones or with hormones in your system is totally futile. You just have no idea what's causing what! That being said, it is nearly impossible to not read into things happening in our bodies. I work really hard to strike a balance between being hopeless (negative nancy) and being overly optimistic (setting myself up for major disappointment). I don't think I find a balance, I just swing wildly back and forth between the two. Ha!

Momofadane--where are you at in the TWW?

TTC--when does DH have his SA?

Aidensmommy--will you be finding out the gender of your baby?

AFM--had my day 7 scan and WEIRD results. Still have the four follies, but they haven't really grown yet. What?! Last cycle on follistim only, I had an 18 on day 7 and triggered that night. And this cycle, no growth? I hope that means all four are about to pop and I will get multiple follies to mature and give me better odds. But I've also read that some never get their follies to grow. Time will tell. The dr upped my menopur dose and I continue both and go back in on Thursday.


----------



## Brandy_R

Vonn: my story is kind of weird. I had a few follicles and they didn't seem to be growing. One day I had 40 follicles. I had a 15mm, and 5 @ 14-14 1/2 mm. They originally cancelled my cycle because they said that 14mm is considered mature. Then they got my estradiol level back and it was 300 something so they said that meant that only 2-3 follicles were mature out of all of those. So I guess 1-3 follicles at trigger? Im hoping the 15mm got at least to 17-18 by the time they actually dropped. That's why I'm so on the fence I guess. The way it worked is either really good or not at all lol


----------



## TTC74

SA is Monday. The consult is the following Monday.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hope the SA goes good! Do you have to do the SA because you didn't get bfp? I'm jw because I thought this was your first try with injectables. Wonder if DH would have to do that if its bfn


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good luck, TTC! I hope the SA takes you by surprise and goes as good as can be! FX!!


----------



## TTC74

Brandy - We did IUI. So, they counted DH's count before the procedure and it was VERY low. He'd had a SA 6-8 months prior and it was fine. So, we don't know if his count dropped or if it was just a fluke. That's why we have to do the re-analysis.


----------



## Brandy_R

Oh ok I forgot about the IUI. Maybe it was just a bad day. I'm hoping they will be back to normal Monday! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## aidensmommy1

TTC74 said:


> Brandy - We did IUI. So, they counted DH's count before the procedure and it was VERY low. He'd had a SA 6-8 months prior and it was fine. So, we don't know if his count dropped or if it was just a fluke. That's why we have to do the re-analysis.

Knowing it was fine 6-8 months ago, I have a feeling it was a fluke that month. If it was, for your next IUI maybe you guys should have your RE freeze a sample ahead of time...That way if he's under too much pressure or whatever, you'll have a back up sample. Thats what they do with IVF. Apparently samples the day of the procedures aren't always what they should be. Again, best of luck on the repeat SA!


----------



## Brandy_R

I'm excited to say I've been cramping since last night! I'm keeping my fingers crossed it's IC!! We shall see! Trigger shot is out of my system too


----------



## aidensmommy1

Woohoo! Can't wait to see that test line come back now Brandy! Can you post a pic when it does?! :) I'm a poas addict and I need to get my fix somehow! :haha:


----------



## Brandy_R

Yes I def will if it comes back. Just have to figure out how to do it haha. Bfn today but I'm 9dpo today so it's still a bit early. Last time I got pregnant I got my bfp on 11dpo but it was ectopic so I don't know if that makes a difference. Cramps are gone today (hoping that's a good sign) they only lasted about 24 hours or so. CM is weird also. I could explain but don't want to gross anyone out lol. I am getting sooooo excited but reallllllly don't want to be disappointed. I'm hoping if I am I will get it by Monday or so. Which would be 12 dpo?


----------



## TTC74

I just got back from a 4 day convention. I was with a group of women. So, I didn't temp or do OPKs. I just did an OPK and its negative. Hopefully I haven't Od yet. Also, tomorrow DH has to give a sample for a SA. So, hopefully I don't O until CD 15 or later so that he can have time for some swimmers to build up.


----------



## TTC74

Scratch the last plan. DH is going to reschedule his SA. Apparently, he was done waiting for me to come back home. So, the requisite abstaining period for the SA is ruined.


----------



## Brandy_R

Ttc: haha you'll have that ;-) That's cute! 

AFM: I am soooo lost and annoyed. I thought the trigger was out but then on Sat, Yeaterday and today I've had the faintest line ever! Sat I was very excited! I was 10dpo and thought I'd got it. It was pretty faint but there so I was going to wait for it to get darker. Well today is now Monday and if anything it has gotten lighter. Today I'm 12dpo with the faintest bfp ever. I guess I'm out? I have to test Wed and call my fs if it's bfp. At this point I'm just hoping for a bfn. I am so annoyed and frustrated. I can't believe the stupid trigger is still there after 2 weeks!!!! Last time it was out super fast. That's just my luck though. Now I wait and probably am out next cycle because I will more than likely have cysts because of over stimulating. God forbid we try two months in a row without a forced break. :-( Anyone know what could be going on? I am completely confused unless the trigger is just taking forever


----------



## Vonn

Brandy--our bodies just LOVE to torture us, don't they?!? Sorry that you are having confusion. I do think the trigger can stick around for up to 12DPO, so that might be it. I suppose it could also be a bfp that's just a real slow riser, in terms of hcg levels. Maybe, not sure on that. Unfortunately the only solid answer on this front is that time will tell. I'll be curious about your result when you test tomorrow! GL!

momofadane--how's your tww going or do you already have your results from this cycle?

TTC--so funny that DH just couldn't help himself! Has his SA been rescheduled?

Aidensmommy--how are you feeling?

AFM--well, turns out follistim and menopur are not appreciated by my lady parts. Even on CD 11, I still had no follicle growth or appreciable increase in lining. The meds totally suppressed my ovaries and endometrium, exact opposite of what they are supposed to do! WTF. So now off the meds and waiting to see if my ovaries jump back into the game and produce a mature follicle on their own. I go back in Friday, CD 17, to have another scan & check things out. If still nothing, then I'll take provera to jump start AF and move on to the next cycle.


----------



## TTC74

That stinks Vonn! Fx for your ovaries! 

DHs SA was rescheduled for next Monday. So, I was hoping to O today or tomorrow. No sign of O, though. :growlmad: since I usually O by CD14-15 on unmedicated cycles, I'm wondering if I am going to O at all this month. OPKs are still negative.


----------



## momofadane

Hi there, I had to take a little mental break from all of this pregnancy stuff. We are holding off on IUIs for a while, at least until I get my thyroid back in check. It has just been such an emotional (and expensive) rollercoaster. I needed a little break. Today I am on CD8. However, until my thyroid is figured out I am not able to conceive. Still trying naturally though, keeping a little hope.


----------



## Vonn

What's happening with your thyroid? Been there, still doing that....thyroid trouble is a big nasty....


----------



## TTC74

Sorry you're struggling with thyroid issues. 

AFM - I haven't had a pos OPK yet but I had a drastic temp dip today. Since my husband appears to have a low count, I was planning on abstaining until I have a good indication of O (I.e., pos OPK). But now I'm wondering if today is the day and I just missed the lh surge somehow. I'm CD15 and I usually O on CD14-15 on natural cycles. Does anyone have anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## TTC74

Big sigh of relief! Got my pos OPK.


----------



## momofadane

Yay for the Pos OPK :)

I have had hoshimotos for over 10 years. It has been pretty regulated and under control. Before I went to the RE my TSH was 5.5, in the mean time my RE never check it. My endocrinologist at the time never told me it has to be within 1-2 range to conceive. I went to see another Endo a few weeks ago and its now 0.03. They have adjusted my medication. I am hoping this is what has been preventing me this whole time. Its just frustrating between all the specialists no one thought it was worth adjusting or looking at until now.


----------



## Vonn

momofadane--does your TSH level tend to correspond with how you feel? I ask because the TSH doesn't tell the whole story for me. Mine was at a 5 and I felt horrible. It is now suppressed, like about .1, because I am taking some T3 meds, and I feel so much better. I hope they are testing your TSH, free T4, and free T3, at least. Do you take a T4 only med? For some that works fine, so if you are taking synthroid or some such med and you feel good, that it great! It didn't work for me & I fired three doctors trying to find someone who would take me seriously. I finally did and feel much better. I don't think I'm 100%, in part because all the hair I lost has not yet come back, but my system got all messed up and I now have systemic candida that's causing me some symptoms.

TTC--it looks like you for sure oved, just a little later than you expected. I just read about another bfp where they BDed only once, so that it all it takes!

Brandy--what happened with you this cycle? Are you okay? 

AFM--I am having a totally bizzaro cycle. I am now on CD 20 and I still don't have any mature follicles! I have two 14s and a 10 on my right & one 10 on my left. I have to go back in two days and check again. I started out on follistim and menopur, which totally suppressed all growth. On CD 11 I they had me stop the meds and when I went in on CD 17 things were starting to grow, so they put me back on the meds and today I'm getting close. Yay for 2 follies growing at the same rate!! My first time for this, which is my goal. 

I have some prescription coverage, but not full & this has been really expensive. We've spent over a $1000 on meds this cycle. It would be probably 3x as much if I had no rx coverage.


----------



## TTC74

Yay for 2 follies, Vonn! 

I can assure you it would be over $2K if you are in the States. I don't have rx coverage, and it cost me almost $1800 for one cycle of meds and I used 2/3 of them getting to CD10 or 11 (I can't remember). So, I can't imagine how much of a bill you would've rung up by now. CRAZY. Fx that you have a successful cycle, though.


----------



## Brandy_R

Hi ladies. Well I had quit a cycle and got very emotional after stopping progesterone for a couple days. Once AF started I think it evened out my hormones so I'm back to being sane  I am on cd 4 today. I go in for my scan tomorrow to see if I have any cysts. The nurse said I probably will because I had so many follicles pop up. We shall see. 

Glad you all are doing well! 

Vonn: Thanks for asking about me! Hope your follicles get nice and big soon! I'm glad that you got two follicles growing at the same rate! I think that's going to be a struggle for me to do also. 

momofadane: I'm sorry to hear about your thyroid. I don't know much about it but I hope they figure it out soon so you can get right back to ttc


----------



## TTC74

If any of you are getting to the point of considering IVF, I've got some interesting notes on IVF abroad in my TTC Journal (link in signature). Also, I haven't posted here, but DH and I are considering things like donor sperm if his SA comes back bad and treatment is either not an option or an outrageously expensive option.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Good Luck, TTC! I wish you nothing but the very best!!!


----------



## TTC74

Thanks Mary!

We have our consult Monday morning. I've called the clinic to see if I can go ahead and get the SA results, but I haven't heard back from them.


----------



## aidensmommy1

I can't wait to hear how everything goes. I'll be stalking!!


----------



## TTC74

RE called today with DHs SA results. I won't know more until Monday but morphology is 1%. :cry:

I suspect that we will be moving on to donor IUI, but we shall see.


----------



## TTC74

Someone asked me some questions on a TTC thread and it made me realize that I'd jumped the gun with my last post. So, here's the clarification. 

DH is okay with donor sperm but of course we will figure out what's going on with him before we go that route. I would love to have a bio child with him. I just don't know how much of an option that's going to be. DH has had 2 SA in the past 2 months. One showed low count. (Morphism and motility were fine). Now this one shows terrible morphism. So, I'm really confused. Obviously, I won't know our next step until we talk to the RE Monday. And maybe even not until they do additional testing on DH to figure out what's going on with him. When I said our next step would probably be donor IUI, I was just guessing what our next step will be based on partial information, and I probably shouldn't have done that. I was just devastated by the results.


----------



## Brandy_R

How's everyone doing? Does anyone get on here anymore? We ended up taking a 3 month break and did two rounds of Femara that failed. This cycle I'm doing a hybrid/combo cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------

